# Chainsaw question



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a great ol Stihl MS260 PRO that's about 10 years old, been through heck and runs like a champ. I've used it for some minor milling with an Alaskan mill but always with aggressive chisel chains because I cannot find 16" ripping chains. I don't really want to try and file the right angle on any of my good butchering chains because I cut alot of hard wood with them. (Mostly mesquite, some pecan and a little oak)

My question is....would it be worth it to get an 18" or 20" bar and ripping chains for it to set up with the mill? Its got plenty of power and with a good sharp chain devours mesquite like its balsa wood. 

I recently came into a mother load of ash (Arizona Ash??) and I'd like to mill some up into planks in addition to the acreage I have with plenty of mesquite, cedar, and other bits and pieces.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Bigger will let you cut larger logs, so why not?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

I wouldn't go above 20". I have an 029 with a 20" bar & that's about the max for it. The 260 is just a touch smaller in size and power, but better bearings. They are somewhat comparable saws. I have a 25" bar that I use on my 390 & I tried it once on the 029. The power loss was tremendous, seemed like half. But it pulls a 20" chain just as easy as an 18" so that's what I keep on it.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I would go with a twenty inch bar. As far as a ripping chain, I bought one from baileys and I also ground a 10 degree angle onto one of my regular chains. It works just as well and eats through Osage purty good. It does leave a few more saw marks than an actual ripping chain though. I hate to say this but if you don't have an electric chain sharpener harbor freight has a good deal on one especially with a 20% coupon, and mine hasn't crapped out yet.!!!


----------



## matt woodwork (Sep 1, 2012)

You only advice I can give is run three chains and. When there worn out change the sprocket . You really shouldnt be using such a little saw a 660 or 880 has the power you need


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's a pic of an ms390 muffler on the left, compared to an 029 muffler on the right. The 029 is 10cc smaller but is an older saw, before the EPA put restrictions on chainsaw emissions. As you can see, the newer, bigger saw cannot breathe as well as the smaller, older saw. They are both my saws & I can personally attest to the strength differences. That old 029 is stronger & bogs less than the 390, or at least until I opened up the muffler outlet making new holes & expanding the existing holes. Now the 390 blows the 029 away, as it should. But for years I was disappointed with the 390 because my old saw was better. Point being, you might look into some simple mods to increase performance. Being a pro saw, your 260 might have a dual port muffler available that will increase performance by simply swapping a 3-bolt part. Ideally, you need a bigger saw. But if you can only use that one for now, it might be worth looking into souping it up a lil.


----------

